# Marine One Green?



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Does anybody have a commercial match to Marine One Green- FS 14079?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The number matches up with Model Masters dark green which has the number 34079 and if you've read MMs color charts it states that those paints that start off with 1 are gloss and the ones that start with 3 are flat based paints.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks Irishtrek- I guess I missed that when I looked at the Testors chart. I am familiar with the 1/3 code system, but missed the number all together- thanks!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

You're welcome irocer.


----------

